# A fantastic discussion



## ambush80 (Sep 5, 2017)

The Joe Rogan experience #1006.

Here's an interesting snippet:



"Literally false,metaphorically true"


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 5, 2017)

This part is good too.  Peterson almost makes me see a utility in the Bible


----------

